# Rate my sig



## corbs132 (Mar 4, 2007)

Rank my sig from 1-10. tell me what you think!


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 4, 2007)

9. The background could be more "luminescent" (or something like that xD). Also, the colors of your nickname don't really go with the background. But that's only my opinion, nothing to worry about.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 5, 2007)

Eight is my favorite number... if you knock it over, it stays there forever.

..and I like your sig too.


----------



## Jax (Mar 5, 2007)

7.5


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> Eight is my favorite number... if you knock it over, it stays there forever.
> 
> ..and I like your sig too.


My favourite (and lucky) number is 5, but it was too little for such a great sig


----------



## Tigro (Mar 6, 2007)

Boys.. are you kidding? It's sooo, sooo, SOOOOO empty and typical! Only background, nick and this black i-don't-know-what in the corner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5.5 is max. You know.. It's very, very typical and easy to do. Forgive me xD


----------



## HelloKitty (Mar 6, 2007)

I say its good work!


----------

